# 20% off Select Makita Routers at Amazon



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Here are the qualifying models. Enter *W5ZCSKI8* in the promotional code section at checkout.

Joe


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Members should be throwing their arms around you Joe for posting that link. Here is a once in a lifetime chance to get a "real" router, the Makita 3612C for $233.95, less than half what we downunder have to pay, (and buy them we do) so DON'T DELAY, grab one whilst they last!
By the way, they take BIG one piece template guides that will open up a whole new world of routing experiences for you.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Members should be throwing their arms around you Joe for posting that link. Here is a once in a lifetime chance to get a "real" router, the Makita 3612C for $233.95, less than half what we downunder have to pay, (and buy them we do) so DON'T DELAY, grab one whilst they last!
> By the way, they take BIG one piece template guides that will open up a whole new world of routing experiences for you.


Hmmm... They're that funny voltage Harry !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I was thinking about the same but they are all Makita 
that funny green plastic router 

======



harrysin said:


> Members should be throwing their arms around you Joe for posting that link. Here is a once in a lifetime chance to get a "real" router, the Makita 3612C for $233.95, less than half what we downunder have to pay, (and buy them we do) so DON'T DELAY, grab one whilst they last!
> By the way, they take BIG one piece template guides that will open up a whole new world of routing experiences for you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I was thinking about the same but they are all Makita
> that funny green plastic router
> ...


When I made that post I was hoping that you wouldn't see it Bj because I was sure that you would buy up the lot, knowing what great routers they are, just about indestructible, not only that, but you have a 40mm template guide especially made for that router!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Hmmm... They're that funny voltage Harry !


Yes Peter, I assume that from Grizzly they will be 110v for our American members, we Aussies are well aware of these routers and buy them in spite of our very high price, go to any building site in Australia and you will find Makita predominates with Hitachi coming in second.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I know hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL
But I have one of them   that the 40mm guides fits 


=====



harrysin said:


> When I made that post I was hoping that you wouldn't see it Bj because I was sure that you would buy up the lot, knowing what great routers they are, just about indestructible, not only that, but you have a 40mm template guide especially made for that router!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

One isn't enough, sell all those odd ball ones you have on eBay an and replace with the Makitas, mind you, they've probably all gone by now. Nighty night Bob, I'm off to bed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Good night 

The only router(s) I don't have is the DeWalt / Bosch to high of a price for me 

I know Makita is a the big router in the UK /AU but we drive on the right side of the road in the states 

========



harrysin said:


> One isn't enough, sell all those odd ball ones you have on eBay an and replace with the Makitas, mind you, they've probably all gone by now. Nighty night Bob, I'm off to bed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"we drive on the right side of the road in the states"

The only reason you chose that was to spite the Brits. But it doesn't mean that it's RIGHT!
In a similar way, because so many of you use "Mickey mouse" routers, doesn't mean that it's right.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The 2 Makita's I have, I purchased from Amazon. Both are 110v.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> The 2 Makita's I have, I purchased from Amazon. Both are 110v.


I know from old that you're a serious woodworker Ken and so it comes as no surprise to hear that you have not one, but two Makita routers. Hopefully you're shoulder is better and it won't be long before the chips start flying again.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "we drive on the right side of the road in the states"
> 
> The only reason you chose that was to spite the Brits. But it doesn't mean that it's RIGHT!


I once did some research on this. Quite why the US went to driving on the right hand side, I've no idea. The original concept, pre motor vehicles, was that if you rode on the left, you were free to unsheath your sword, which hung on your left, with your right hand, to defend yourself against an attacker coming the other way on your right. If you rode on the other side, you were fighting across yourself.
Motoring just perpetuated being on the left.
In my lifetime, only the Swedes have switched over, but earlier in the C20th many European countries drove on the left. When Germany invaded Austria in 1938, it caused problems as Germany already drove on the right and enforced the switch, resulting in passengers having to walk into the middle of the road to board trams and buses, as the Austrian ones had their entrances to suit the original system. The same thing happened in Czechoslovakia. It is said that Germany, itself, only changed in the early 1920's as a result of the importation of large numbers of LHD Model T Ford kits for assembly there, which in volume terms briefly dominated the German market.
Japan, China and India still drive on the left, as does, I think, Australia.

Sorry for the thread drift !

Cheers

Peter http://www.routerforums.com/images/smilies/nhl_checking.gif


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Sorry for the thread drift !"

It's fine by me Peter.


----------

